# Clicking noise from rear



## bryanpv670 (Dec 18, 2014)

So while driving the other day I started hearing a clicking noise from the rear of my car. When accelerating from a full stop it would start out slow and loud and gradually get faster and quieter unless I stepped on the throttle. The weird thing is that it went away for a few days completely and just recently started back up again. I checked the bearings and cv axles and both seem solid. Any ideas on what this could be?


----------



## 05GoatCali (Feb 7, 2016)

I have this problem, not sure if the same cause because that description could be different things. I know that the cause for mine is the differential and posi needing repair. Its worse when I turn also, and not as bad when i am in neutral.


----------



## bryanpv670 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hmmm I had issues with my differential too up until a year ago. I replaced my seals and threw in some torco oil with some friction modifier. Haven't had any issues since.


----------



## bryanpv670 (Dec 18, 2014)

Also turning doesn't seem to affect the clicking whatsoever.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Most owners posting rear end noises are 2nd - 3rd + owners of these cars and many don't know the initial issues with most rear ends from new. Also many of these used cars are inheriting a car what was abused, or raced, or used hard. Many previous owners never had the factory issues (if they had one) corrected and or never performed maintenance on the rear switching out the gear oil, and or if they did didn't know friction modifier was and is necessary to be installed.. the CORRECT type friction modifier. 

Relying on a technician at your local GM dealer on what is causing this issue to correct it is a crap shoot at best. Unless you're lucky to have found one who worked for a Pontiac dealer back when this car was new, even still many didn't know this issue. When these techs don't know what is causing the issue, the rebuild is the answer but not necessarily the correct answer. I wonder how many utilize the TSB's that have notes on this issue. 

Next I wonder how many read the stickies on this site that address many of the issues many who join this site with an issue to find the answer, get it from many of the knowledgeable ones on here then never revisit this site again.................unless they have another issue. 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/growling-clunking-noise-coming-rear-14102/


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If it is the fluid modifier the clicking should only manifest when making turns where one wheel is traveling faster than the other. Hard to say but it sounds more like a CV joint.


----------



## bryanpv670 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey everyone thanks for all the help. I made sure to put type f friction modifier in it back when I did it. I'm really starting to suspect the cv joint as well. Especially since the noise favors my rear right side and now seems to happen a little even when I'm not in gear. My next step is taking the damn thing out inspecting it.


----------



## bryanpv670 (Dec 18, 2014)

For anyone who stumbles upon this, it ended up being the cv axle. When trying to diagnose clicking from the rear of our cars it's a good idea to listen if it favors a side. If it does it could very well be a cv axle.


----------

